# new trike newbie



## brandy66 (7 Jan 2012)

Over the last couple of months i have been building my own trike as the shop bought ones are too much lolly, so i thought i would post a photo or 2 and just say hello!


----------



## mickle (7 Jan 2012)

Wow! Nice trike and possibly the best first post ever!


----------



## Bigsharn (7 Jan 2012)

Looks very similar to a Warrior design, did you get plans or do it from scratch?

Either way... I love it


----------



## neil earley (7 Jan 2012)

hats off to you looks like its going to give you lots of enjoyable rides to come , happy triking


----------



## brandy66 (8 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, no did not make it from plans as such but come across Fleet trikes on the web and sort of looked at all his work and went from there, so owe it all to that Gent! Haven't put many miles on it yet but it works really well, infarct much better than expected.
Still need to add panniers,front light and a flag and possible many other things (the list could be endless).most stuff is readily available except a quality flag and pole? any links would be welcome.
p.s had it on two wheels the other day bit scary but fun.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2012)

Stirling work!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2012)

I want one  you have made a very good job of it so a BIG well done


----------



## BlackPanther (21 Jan 2012)

Nice looking low low trike. And the most important question, how much has it cost you?


----------



## brandy66 (21 Jan 2012)

Not sure how much it cost because i never kept a tally( should have in hindsight ) but the steel was £90 and have loads left over the tools I already had. I suppose its all the bits n bobs that ad up but the rear wheel and gears front n back + bottom bracket were all form a donor bike which was free,the 20" wheels were on special offer and if i had to guess id say less than £200 
p.s the seat was made from trampoline cloth which my girls did not use any more


----------



## Old Plodder (14 Feb 2012)

I take it you don't have any road humps where you live.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Feb 2012)

Absolutely awesome. Well done.


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2012)

i know you say you used some donor parts but even so,taking everything into account i can see an exellent buisiness opportunity for yourself there .

looks bloody fantastic ....i want one

oh i allmost forgot ...hi and welcome


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Mar 2012)

Nice job Brandy.

I am so impressed that if you pm me your address I will send you some recumbent flags free of charge. They are indistructable.

Steve


----------



## brandy66 (2 Mar 2012)

Cheers for that very kind offer Steve and if iv done it right the pm is sent.
p.s will put some more photos up with your much appreciated gift attached asap


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2012)

I knocked the flags up this week Brandy, I will get them sent to you tomorrow. (Friday)

Steve


----------



## brandy66 (9 Mar 2012)

Thanks once again Steve i will post some photos very soon with your flags flying proud, p.s can i post video on this site as havnt seen any yet ?


----------



## irw (11 Mar 2012)

brandy66 said:


> Thanks once again Steve i will post some photos very soon with your flags flying proud, p.s can i post video on this site as havnt seen any yet ?


 
You can, I think you have to upload it to youtube or a similar service first though!


----------



## fixedfixer (16 Mar 2012)

Very nice job. Well done. I really like your approach of seeing something and saying 'I can make that' rather than following plans or just paying the money for a 'mass' produced item. Excellent.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Mar 2012)

Did those flags arrive Brandy?

Steve


----------



## brandy66 (28 Mar 2012)

Yes Steve just got them today! what can i say they are great, just what i deeded and once again thanks for that very kind gift, the quality is superb and i will post some photos with flag attached and possibly a video.

Brandy.


----------



## hughonabike (15 Apr 2012)

brandy66 said:


> Over the last couple of months i have been building my own trike as the shop bought ones are too much lolly, so i thought i would post a photo or 2 and just say hello!


Heck!, Brandy, I'm impressed!...........and inspired!


----------



## brandy66 (17 Apr 2012)

It was not too hard to make and if i can do one any one can. going to post more photos when i can but work has been hectic lately. will try today to post some  

here we go


----------



## brandy66 (17 Apr 2012)

As you can see in the photos Im flying the flag of Steve from Denmark which he kindly made me and once again cheers Steve !


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Apr 2012)

NIce one Brandy.

Tape the flag to the stick using that tab or you will either lose it or have it perloined.

Steve


----------

